# Southside customs tijuana



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## lil'man

you got any ics of your setups


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## six 2

what the price on installing hydros. what else do you guys do.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

we do chrome ,paint ,molded frames, a arms ,lock ups ,complete restoration, air bags,parts ,g body parts


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## lalo2

is it cheaper to get work done in t.j.


----------



## six 2

They have no EPA rules in TJ. they can Chrome, Paint fuckin anything they want without rules.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by lalo2_@Nov 1 2009, 09:12 PM~15532386
> *is it cheaper to get work done in t.j.
> *


yes it cheaper in tj and its the same work


----------



## six 2

how much for Gas tanks.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## lalo2

how much to chrome uppers and lower control arms front back bumper on a 61


----------



## pako

hey victor :wave: i'll be there tomorrow to take pix of ur stuff...


----------



## pako

heres a couple pix of my homie's work..

custom aarm.











bowtie differential.











Looks better in person!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 01:00 AM~15546207
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

this is our street hopper


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

TTT


----------



## singlepumpking

post some chrome prices!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Tijuanero

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HOW MUCH TO REINFORCE THE FRAME ONA 85 REGAL?


----------



## Tijuanero




----------



## texican63

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Nov 4 2009, 12:18 AM~15556699
> *post some chrome prices!!!
> *


What do you need done? Going to my chrome guy here in TJ on Saturday.


----------



## 84CoupeDe

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 1 2009, 08:02 PM~15531631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Nov 5 2009, 10:35 PM~15578446
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

TTT


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 15 2009, 12:37 AM~15668627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ttt


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 14 2009, 10:37 PM~15668627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2009, 04:36 PM~15682582
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :wave: :wave: Ready for new years


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 16 2009, 11:56 PM~15688399
> *:wave:  :wave: Ready for new years
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## pako

k onda victor.. i'll get you those rims on sunday.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by pako_@Nov 17 2009, 09:00 AM~15689891
> *k onda victor.. i'll get you those rims on sunday.
> *


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 3 2009, 12:27 AM~15546335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this  is our street hopper
> *


SINGLE OR DOUBLE? WHAT'S IT HITTING? ANY MODIFICATIONS ON REAR (TRAILING ARMS)?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 17 2009, 09:53 PM~15698292
> *SINGLE OR DOUBLE? WHAT'S IT HITTING? ANY MODIFICATIONS ON REAR (TRAILING ARMS)?
> *


single pump 8 batt regular trailing arms just lower the brakets


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 3 2009, 01:27 AM~15546335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this  is our street hopper
> *


looks like around 45 inches


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

38 chevy


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 25 2009, 05:38 PM~15781148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38 chevy
> *


pon mas pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 25 2009, 04:55 PM~15781335
> *pon mas pics homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: que honda estamos esperando las partes que te mandaron para ver tu trabajo y mandarte otras piezas


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

esto es lo que tenia en mi 63







esto es lo que voy a poner


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 26 2009, 01:17 AM~15786193
> *:wave: que honda estamos esperando las partes que te mandaron para ver tu trabajo y mandarte otras piezas
> *


orale carnal no he ido a recoger la parte tengo un chingo de jale pendiente  como cuanto sale un set-up de dos pumps tres dumps (front, back and corners) :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

WHATS THE PRICE ON CHROME ????


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 26 2009, 01:31 AM~15786341
> *esto es lo que tenia en mi 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esto es lo que voy a poner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


se mira chingona la pump de abajo carnal


----------



## THA_R_O_C88

you sell these bowtie t fittings?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 26 2009, 03:39 PM~15791650
> *orale carnal  no he ido a recoger la parte tengo un chingo de jale pendiente   como cuanto sale un set-up de dos pumps tres dumps (front, back and corners) :biggrin:
> *


  mañana te mando los precios para ver que ocupas :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 26 2009, 04:37 PM~15792025
> *WHATS THE PRICE ON CHROME ????
> *


UPPER A ARMS 140 PR JUST THE CHROME LOWER 170 G BODY GAS TANK WHIT STRAPS 160 IMPALA GAS TANK 170 WHAT DO YUO NEED


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by THA_R_O_C88_@Nov 26 2009, 06:45 PM~15792854
> *you sell these bowtie t fittings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO I GOT THEM WHITH A FRIEND


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 26 2009, 06:47 PM~15792878
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: quehonda happy ready :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 27 2009, 01:17 AM~15795517
> * mañana te mando los precios para ver que ocupas  :biggrin:
> *


     
no le vaz a caer el domingo al car show de los aztlan aqui en chicali


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 27 2009, 10:55 AM~15797139
> *
> no le vaz a caer el domingo al car show de los aztlan aqui en chicali
> *


Yo creo que no voy a poder ir pero los miembros de mi club si van a llevar la malibu


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 27 2009, 08:13 PM~15800768
> *Yo creo que no voy a poder ir pero los miembros de mi club si van a llevar la malibu
> *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

southside en mexicali


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

this is the shop


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2009, 08:09 PM~15816237
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


y las fotos del show d ahora compa :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Nov 29 2009, 09:11 PM~15816260
> *y las fotos del show d ahora compa :biggrin:
> *


al rato las pongo carnal :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 29 2009, 07:03 PM~15816150
> *this is the shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 29 2009, 09:46 PM~15816733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2009, 09:26 PM~15817209
> *
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: como estuvo el show


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 29 2009, 11:32 PM~15818145
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  como estuvo el show
> *


mas o menos carnal :biggrin: solo faltan mas hoppers pinches carros no pasan de 25 pulgadas bueno el que gano primer lugar brinco 55 pulgadas pero trae llantas de tractor :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

I NEED SOME G BODY UPPER A-ARMS CHROMED , THERE MOLDED AND PRETTY CLEAN..


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 30 2009, 04:42 AM~15819943
> *I NEED SOME G BODY UPPER A-ARMS CHROMED , THERE MOLDED AND PRETTY CLEAN..
> *


i wil pm you the price later i wil post some pics of ones all cover balljoins for show


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 1 2009, 12:44 AM~15829942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey homie ese regal es single?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 1 2009, 12:38 AM~15830445
> *hey homie ese regal es single?
> *


 :yessad: single 10 baterias


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 2 2009, 12:22 AM~15841522
> *:yessad: single 10 baterias
> *


no esta mal homie


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

38 chevy


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:nicoderm:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2009, 09:21 AM~15857477
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GROUPEC

DONDE ESTA EL SHOP PLAYAS


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Dec 5 2009, 11:56 AM~15880429
> *DONDE ESTA EL SHOP    PLAYAS
> *


Esta a 500a metros de la plaza de toros


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 12:39 AM~15885620
> *Esta a 500a  metros de la plaza de toros
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 9 2009, 12:02 AM~15921468
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 18 2009, 02:20 AM~15699295
> *single pump 8 batt regular trailing arms just lower the brakets
> *


Wow str8 up propz


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2009, 10:59 AM~15935453
> *:biggrin:
> *


ARe you running tham ball joint extension's in the front


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2009, 07:59 AM~15935453
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 14 2009, 11:19 PM~15985217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2009, 09:04 AM~15986997
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


que honda happy marcame cuando puedas 619 6386573 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 3 2009, 01:36 AM~15856099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38 chevy
> *




NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## atownimpalas




----------



## BIG STUART~GT

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 14 2009, 11:37 PM~15668627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 18 2009, 01:05 AM~16017193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 23 2009, 07:54 PM~16072869
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: que honda homi vas a ir el primero a los angeles


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 24 2009, 01:32 AM~16075390
> *:wave:  :wave: que honda homi vas a ir el primero a los angeles
> *


no carnal tengo que terminar un carro de un cliente :biggrin:  
feliz navidad y prospero año nuevo


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SOUTHSIDE WAGON #3


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## So.Cal Hopper

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 29 2009, 01:39 AM~16118788
> *SOUTHSIDE  WAGON #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 28 2009, 11:50 PM~16118891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

FELIZ AÑO NUEVO


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 31 2009, 04:53 PM~16147852
> *FELIZ AÑO NUEVO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 31 2009, 12:41 PM~16145874
> *uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Que honda happy new year. Nos vemos en el show :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

MIRA LO QUE ME ENCONTRE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

simon homie gracias. Nos fue bien. Creo que la voy a vender $7000. Obo


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jan 4 2010, 01:34 PM~16179743
> *   simon homie gracias. Nos fue bien. Creo que la voy a vender $7000. Obo
> *


orale  cuanto pego la camioneta se mira que tiene huevos :biggrin:  
cuanto por los rines :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

dicen en que dio 64 con un lock up de 36


----------



## novita62




----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 5 2010, 01:55 AM~16188464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


qvo homie donde estan esas fotos que no las havia visto


----------



## novita62

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jan 6 2010, 12:29 AM~16200083
> *qvo homie  donde estan esas fotos que no las havia visto
> *


hay varias en el post del picnic :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jan 4 2010, 09:40 PM~16186102
> *dicen en que dio 64 con un lock up de 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bumberent

HOW MUCH TO CHROME FRONT UPPER AND LOWER ARMS ,,, AND REAR TUBELER UPERR AND LOWER ARMS ??????????????? PM ME


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 6 2010, 12:36 AM~16200123
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jan 6 2010, 01:31 AM~16200525
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


QVO RAZA


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 5 2010, 12:55 AM~16188464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 08:11 AM~16201545
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 01:15 AM~16222862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PURO BACK BUMPER


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 09:30 AM~16224642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS 4 USING MY REGAL ON YOUR FLYER :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 11 2010, 03:52 AM~16252580
> *THANKS 4 USING MY REGAL ON YOUR FLYER  :biggrin:
> *


its a clean car this its like the work we do
:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jan 11 2010, 06:24 PM~16258886
> *its a clean car this its like the work  we do
> :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 19 2010, 04:04 PM~16341856
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alansucko

hey compa
yo tengo un square 
waterman 
pido $220dlls
o me interesa cambiarlo por un set de cilindros con tasas &
switches o pilas
mas infrmes [email protected]
saludos


----------



## HECTOR664

QVO....MAN


----------



## HECTOR664

AKI TE VA... MAN LUEGO ME AVISAS AVER KE ONDA :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664

280 Dlls. 13¨ seminuevos rayos ****** originales 
-con llantas
-nos picados
-no banqueteados
-no opacos

 por si salen ya te la sabes man


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Jan 26 2010, 12:07 AM~16412815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKI TE VA... MAN LUEGO ME AVISAS AVER KE ONDA :biggrin:
> *


necesito una mica de esas  q-vo southside


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by alansucko_@Jan 25 2010, 10:00 PM~16411907
> *hey compa
> yo tengo un square
> waterman
> pido $220dlls
> o me  interesa cambiarlo por un set de cilindros con tasas &
> switches o pilas
> mas infrmes [email protected]
> saludos
> *


que es un square dump o un water man dump porque son muy diferentes este es un square


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Jan 25 2010, 11:07 PM~16412815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKI TE VA... MAN LUEGO ME AVISAS AVER KE ONDA :biggrin:
> *


ok deja busco los viseles yo te aviso :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:


> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 26 2010, 01:47 PM~16417711
> *necesito una mica de esas   q-vo southside
> *


  :biggrin: la mica creo que si la tengo me la lleve al show el domingo


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jan 26 2010, 03:15 PM~16418054
> *:
> :biggrin:  la mica creo que si la tengo me la lleve al show el domingo
> *


cuanto por la mica carnal :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Jan 25 2010, 11:03 PM~16412788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QVO....MAN
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 619lowrider

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## alansucko

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jan 26 2010, 02:12 PM~16418013
> *que es un square dump o un water man dump porque son muy diferentes este es un square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pues este es el qe yo tengo


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

A mi en lo personal no me sirve no lo uso pero si se me hace un poco caro yo acavo de vender un adex original aqui mismo en layitlow por $ 300 . Si alguien lo ocupa creo que si funciona como un dompe normal suerte :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664

:wow: 350.............. SI ESTA CARO


----------



## HECTOR664

DIGO MAS LA PROPINA NO..... ADEX EN 300 ESTA A TODA MADRE :happysad:


----------



## HECTOR664

HEY.... VIEJO YA NO PUDE CAERTE HOY LO MAS SEGURO TE LLAME DESPUES PARA COTORREAR 2-3 JALES MAN Y SI LUEGO NECESITAS MAS TARJETAS O JELES DIFERENTES CON CONFIANZA NOMAS ME DICES Y HACEMOS ALGO BIEN :0 :0 ORA PUES :yes: :yes:


----------



## HECTOR664

HEY.... HOMIE LO DE LOS BIZELS YA LO ARREGLE MAN... YA NO URGEN PERO D´TODAS MANERAS LUEGO HABLAMOS DE ESO. TENGO UNO DE SOBRA ES IZQ. PERO NO TIENE LA MICA Y ESTA LIMPIESITO ES 84-87´ SI LO UCUPAS YA TE LA SABES


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Jan 27 2010, 08:31 PM~16434628
> *HEY.... VIEJO YA NO PUDE CAERTE HOY LO MAS SEGURO TE LLAME DESPUES PARA COTORREAR 2-3 JALES MAN Y SI LUEGO NECESITAS MAS TARJETAS O JELES DIFERENTES CON CONFIANZA NOMAS ME DICES Y HACEMOS ALGO BIEN  :0  :0  ORA PUES  :yes:  :yes:
> *


ok luego nos ponemos de acuerdo gracias por la ayuda
  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 1 2009, 07:03 PM~15531104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## 816rider

SOUTHSIDE KC...sayin what up to MEXICO... :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 4 2010, 11:46 PM~16518660
> *SOUTHSIDE KC...sayin what up to MEXICO... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Feb 4 2010, 11:14 PM~16518352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :0


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Feb 4 2010, 10:14 PM~16518352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this pic looks very sick :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Feb 6 2010, 04:11 PM~16533401
> *this pic looks very sick  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jan 26 2010, 10:34 PM~16425469
> *:wave:
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## The wagon

dam there fliping wagons like crazy


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Feb 7 2010, 08:58 AM~16538604
> *dam there fliping wagons like crazy
> *


wagons are the best
 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Feb 7 2010, 06:43 PM~16542704
> *wagons are the best
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## Tijuanero

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Feb 4 2010, 10:14 PM~16518352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## HECTOR664

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jan 26 2010, 02:12 PM~16418013
> *que es un square dump o un water man dump porque son muy diferentes este es un square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Carnalito......quien iso el ''rack'' ese homie?????


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Feb 9 2010, 06:09 PM~16564176
> *Carnalito......quien iso el ''rack'' ese homie?????
> *


la verdad no se esa fota la encontre aquimen LIL


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Feb 9 2010, 04:41 PM~16563270
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Feb 9 2010, 09:43 AM~16559369
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


que honda lucio que show hay cerca en San Diego :biggrin :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

$700 por todo si alguien las ocupa :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

La parrilla ya se vendio solo queda e   l front end y las molduras todo por $600


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Feb 11 2010, 11:11 PM~16589925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $700 por todo si alguien las ocupa  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: ala Ber...... esa madre asta para un caprice homie digo para los ke saben :0 lastima homi no tengo bigbody cady shale de akellas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Feb 12 2010, 12:15 AM~16590447
> *La parrilla ya se vendio  solo queda e    l front end y las molduras todo por $600
> *


ya stubieran homie fletandole ese frenet al cady ke tienen ustedes....

hay 3 ke venden uno coupe 81 o 84 de 2 door con hydros en 1000 o 1500 y otro de 2 doors ya armado pero ese aun no he ido a verlo en 2500


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Feb 12 2010, 11:54 PM~16599571
> *ya stubieran homie fletandole ese frenet al cady ke tienen ustedes....
> 
> hay 3 ke venden uno coupe 81 o  84 de 2 door con hydros en 1000 o 1500 y otro de 2 doors ya armado pero ese aun no he ido a verlo en 2500
> *


 :wave: la verdad ese frente era para el del mauri pero como compro un impala 63 ya no quiere el caddy y por eso estamos endiendo todo `para poder armar el 63


----------



## HECTOR664

:wow: :wow: :wow: a pues asi si... esta de akellas entonses vale la pena :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664

:yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Qvo homielistopara el show del parque MORELOS :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Feb 16 2010, 11:01 AM~16628012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yessad:  :yessad:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 ESTA CHINGONA


----------



## maladora

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 3 2009, 01:36 AM~15856099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38 chevy
> *



homie muy agradable paseo


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 18 2010, 02:16 AM~16649179
> *:0  :0 ESTA CHINGONA
> *


pues estos jales de SOUTHSIDE  nomas ke puse como se ven ya puestas man.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Feb 18 2010, 08:52 AM~16650379
> *pues estos jales de SOUTHSIDE   nomas ke puse como se ven ya puestas man.... :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by maladora_@Feb 18 2010, 02:50 AM~16649303
> *homie muy agradable paseo
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Feb 18 2010, 09:52 AM~16650379
> *pues estos jales de SOUTHSIDE   nomas ke puse como se ven ya puestas man.... :thumbsup:
> *


pues que jales tan chingones :biggrin:   t t t


----------



## 619lowrider

kual es la diferencia entre hacer 2 bankos de pilas y poner 3 de kada lado o poner , suponiendo k estas de la otra foto fueran tmbn 6 , ponerlas todas en un solo banco </span>


----------



## eerazo

Are you the ones that put hydros on a Nova?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by eerazo_@Feb 19 2010, 09:35 AM~16660820
> *Are you the ones that put hydros on a Nova?
> *


no the nova haves air bags


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Feb 18 2010, 11:27 PM~16658292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kual es la diferencia entre hacer 2 bankos de pilas y poner 3 de kada lado o poner , suponiendo k estas de la otra foto fueran tmbn 6 , ponerlas todas en un solo banco </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Es lo mismo como las pongas solo se dividen para tener el espacio que quieras no le afecta en nada porque la racka deve estar soldada al chasis no ala carroceria


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Feb 20 2010, 12:36 AM~16668536
> *no the nova haves air bags
> 
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Feb 19 2010, 11:44 PM~16668574
> *Es lo mismo como las pongas solo se dividen para tener el espacio que quieras no le afecta en nada porque la racka deve estar soldada al chasis no ala carroceria
> *


gracias karnal :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Feb 16 2010, 11:01 AM~16628012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yessad:  :yessad:  :thumbsup:
> *


that pic looks like the one I took of that car


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 21 2010, 09:18 PM~16683247
> *that pic looks like the one I took of that car
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:  QUE ONDA!!


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2010, 11:36 AM~16688950
> *:biggrin:   QUE ONDA!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2010, 12:36 PM~16688950
> *:biggrin:   QUE ONDA!!
> *


Que honda HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

esto es algo de lo que hacemos en SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## HECTOR664

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Feb 24 2010, 10:35 PM~16718994
> *esto es algo de lo que hacemos en SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice !


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin:














:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Feb 27 2010, 12:17 AM~16739738
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Feb 24 2010, 10:35 PM~16718994
> *esto es algo de lo que hacemos en SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

any paint jobs lately?????


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Feb 28 2010, 07:02 AM~16748526
> *nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> any paint jobs lately?????
> *


i will post some photos later
:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

some chrome parts a G BODY LOWER A ARM














CADDY REAR END


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 2 2010, 12:30 AM~16768982
> *some chrome parts a G BODY LOWER A ARM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CADDY REAR END
> *


good job ese :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> some chrome parts a G BODY LOWER A ARM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE !!!!
> 
> VICTOR en cuanto andas dejando unpaint job para un regal solo de body work dends!!! pintandolo todo de afuera y under the hood an trunk?????


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> some chrome parts a G BODY LOWER A ARM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE !!!!
> 
> VICTOR en cuanto andas dejando unpaint job para un regal solo de body work dends!!! pintandolo todo de afuera y under the hood an trunk?????
> 
> 
> 
> de $800 a $1000 canbio de color
Click to expand...


----------



## el_mazatleco

QUANTO POR EL TANQUE DE GAS EN 64 IMPALA CROMADO


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by el_mazatleco_@Mar 3 2010, 12:28 PM~16784821
> *QUANTO POR EL TANQUE DE GAS EN 64 IMPALA CROMADO
> *


TENGO QUE CHECAR EL PRECIO PARA UN G BODY SALE $180 SOLO EL TANKE


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 3 2010, 10:57 PM~16791320
> *TENGO QUE CHECAR EL PRECIO  PARA UN G BODY SALE $180 SOLO EL TANKE
> *


solo el chromo o completo tanque y cromo.......? :naughty:


----------



## Tijuanero




----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

de $800 a $1000 canbio de color
[/quote]


Oreale aver si un dia de estos me doy una vuelta por alla !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Mar 5 2010, 08:00 AM~16803993
> *solo el chromo o completo tanque y cromo.......? :naughty:
> *


SOLO EL TANK


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Mar 5 2010, 02:38 PM~16806789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

$280 cromados y fabricados para G BODY


----------



## 619lowrider

ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Mar 6 2010, 12:46 AM~16811448
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: que honda


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

$150 las 4 piesas solo el cromo







$ 180 solo el cromo







tambien tengo todo los mofles nuevos completos para un G BODY de 8 cilindros doble escape


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 6 2010, 07:53 AM~16812493
> *:wave:  :wave:    que honda
> *


nada nada aki medio enfadado kon mi ranfla k le tuve k desarmar kasi medio motor otra vez ya , arregle la falla del carburador solo andaba shokeado , no me habia fijado , je je pero ya kedo eso , ahora tuve ke tumbar las kabezas por k me andan fallando komo 2 valvulas , lo bueno k les tomamos kompresion y las k si trabajaban andaban eshando de 180 hasta 200 psi , asi k pos vale la pena arreglar bien ese motor


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 6 2010, 10:52 PM~16817334
> *$150 las 4 piesas solo el cromo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $ 180 solo el cromo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tambien tengo todo los mofles nuevos completos para un G BODY de 8 cilindros  doble escape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664

uffin: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Mar 8 2010, 03:38 PM~16829919
> *uffin:  :wave:
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider

ttt


----------



## Lil Dogg

how much to send upper and lower a arms also da steerin shit to h town


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by Lil Dogg_@Mar 11 2010, 12:42 AM~16857744
> *how much to send upper and lower a arms also da steerin shit to h town
> *


$240 upper molded and chrome$280lower $150steering linkage. This price its only and TJ o San Diego. I am just doing local for now if you have some one in SD i will take it there


----------



## jsobera

OD u make 2 door caddy coupe moldings if so how much


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Mar 11 2010, 01:57 PM~16861908
> *OD u make 2 door caddy coupe moldings if so how much
> *


no we dont make them


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 1 2009, 08:02 PM~15531631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

just back from the SAN DIEGO lowrider show


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 21 2010, 08:35 PM~16956411
> *just back from the SAN DIEGO lowrider show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Mar 22 2010, 10:25 AM~16961514
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 6 2010, 10:52 PM~16817334
> *  tambien tengo todo los mofles nuevos completos para un G BODY de 8 cilindros  doble escape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH 4 JUST ALL THE PIPING?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 21 2010, 09:35 PM~16956411
> *just back from the SAN DIEGO lowrider show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cuanto pego bro


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 23 2010, 10:14 PM~16981844
> *cuanto pego bro
> *


72 pulgadas single 
:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 24 2010, 09:28 AM~16984549
> *72 pulgadas single
> :biggrin:
> *


orale   no tendras un set up no hay pedo si es usado es para un camarada


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 24 2010, 07:58 PM~16991658
> *orale     no tendras un set up no hay pedo si es  usado es para un camarada
> *


si tengo partes nuevas y usadas dime que ocupa


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 21 2010, 07:35 PM~16956411
> *just back from the SAN DIEGO lowrider show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wave: :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 01:08 AM~16994026
> *si tengo partes nuevas y usadas dime que ocupa
> *


un set up completo front back side to side and 3 wheeling


----------



## HECTOR664

www.youtube.com Lowrider Hopping In San Diego Part 1

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGHX6B7nvYM


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 25 2010, 08:27 PM~17003215
> *un set up completo front back side to side and 3 wheeling
> *


estoy checando lo que tengo para darte un buen precio :biggrin: 
javascript:emoticon(':biggrin:')


----------



## Tijuanero

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 21 2010, 07:35 PM~16956411
> *just back from the SAN DIEGO lowrider show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 26 2010, 11:52 PM~17014710
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGHX6B7nvYM
> *




:yes:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Mar 27 2010, 08:13 PM~17019884
> *:yes:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

chasis reforzado


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 27 2010, 11:15 PM~17021272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## HECTOR664

y mi encargo man..............? se armo o ke onda


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 27 2010, 01:56 AM~17014726
> *estoy checando lo que tengo para darte un buen precio  :biggrin:
> javascript:emoticon(':biggrin:')
> *


orale gracias bro


----------



## chevy_boy




----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 27 2010, 10:08 PM~17021241
> *chasis reforzado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Mar 30 2010, 11:38 PM~17052107
> *TTT  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

esto es algo de lo que e estada haciendo ultimamente poreso e estado desconectado


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Mar 7 2010, 12:25 AM~16817943
> *nada nada aki medio enfadado kon mi ranfla k le tuve k desarmar kasi medio motor otra vez ya , arregle la falla del carburador solo andaba shokeado , no me habia fijado , je je pero ya kedo eso , ahora tuve ke tumbar las kabezas por k me andan fallando komo 2 valvulas , lo bueno k les tomamos kompresion y las k si trabajaban andaban eshando de 180 hasta 200 psi , asi k pos vale la pena arreglar bien ese motor
> *


ENGRISH OR TRANSLATOR. :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Apr 6 2010, 07:42 PM~17117869
> *ENGRISH OR TRANSLATOR.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
LOL , IM TALKING ABOUT SOME TROUBLES THAT I HAVE WITH MY CARB AND THE VALVES OF MA LO-LO , BUT THEY ARE ALREADY SOLVED , AND RUNS GREAT , THE NEXT STEP , ITS CAHNGE THE RATIO OF MA REAREND , BECAUSE THE CAR NOT RUNS MORE THAN 35 OR 40 MPH , BECAUSE IN THE PAST THIS CAR HAVE 3.8L MOTOR , AND THIS RADIO , ITS TO SMALL FOR THE NEW 5.7 L :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Apr 8 2010, 12:14 AM~17131338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  southside in Ensenada 3 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Apr 8 2010, 08:05 AM~17133250
> * southside in Ensenada 3 years ago  :biggrin:
> *


thats right , :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: unicos carshow, 2006


----------



## sureñosbluez

> :0 :0 :0 hey carnal ya me tienes el precio del set -up :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Lo quieres ***** o cromado para mandarte las fotos


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Apr 11 2010, 11:31 PM~17165174
> *Lo quieres ***** o cromado para mandarte las fotos
> *


como sea carnal o es para mi es para un camarada :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 11 2010, 11:36 PM~17165570
> *como sea carnal o es para mi es para un camarada  :biggrin:
> *


tengo unos kits usados desde 700 hasta 850


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

este era mi carro de diario :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

this is my work


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

frame work














SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS TIJUANA 619 638 6573 152*16659*22


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Apr 17 2010, 12:41 AM~17218651
> *tengo unos kits usados desde 700 hasta 850
> *


ORALE ESTA BIEN DEJA LE DIGO A MI CARADA A VER QUE PEDO :biggrin: ESE MONTE SS ESTA QUEDANDO CHILO BRO


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 17 2010, 08:38 PM~17224385
> *ORALE ESTA BIEN DEJA LE DIGO A MI CARADA A VER QUE PEDO  :biggrin: ESE MONTE SS ESTA QUEDANDO CHILO BRO
> *


simon :biggrin: ya casi se lo llevan se lo pase a un compa de ENSENADA


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

this is the work


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

before







 after


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Apr 22 2010, 11:19 PM~17277868
> *before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TA PERR0N EL JALE , AKE G-BODY LE PUSISTE ESTE SUNROF ?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Apr 24 2010, 11:28 PM~17292472
> *TA PERR0N EL JALE , AKE G-BODY LE PUSISTE ESTE SUNROF ?
> *


parese monte carlo :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Apr 24 2010, 10:28 PM~17292472
> *TA PERR0N EL JALE , AKE G-BODY LE PUSISTE ESTE SUNROF ?
> *


lo tenia puesto un carro que habian pintado. hace tiempo pero estamos harreglando el trabajo por que no estava muy bien lo teniene un cutlas


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Apr 25 2010, 11:15 AM~17295882
> *lo tenia puesto un carro que habian pintado.  hace tiempo pero estamos harreglando el trabajo por que no estava muy bien lo teniene  un cutlas
> *


simon c wacha demasiado bondo en el top


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EN EL SHOW EL DOMINGO PASADO


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 1 2009, 07:03 PM~15531104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 1 2010, 12:26 AM~17357759
> *EN EL SHOW EL DOMINGO PASADO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT for south side TJ


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@May 2 2010, 08:27 PM~17368908
> *TTT  for south side TJ
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 78paco

:wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Que honda PACO


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## novita62

ta kedando chingon el monte


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by novita62_@May 12 2010, 11:06 AM~17465847
> *ta kedando chingon el monte
> *


 :wave: aqui hechandole ganas tengo casi 2 meses que lo enpese y ya esta vendido creo que no voy a poder alcanzar a usarlo :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

este el dash de el monte


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## montecarlo1987ls

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 14 2010, 11:44 PM~17496089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm thats nice bro :0


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 15 2010, 12:13 AM~17496237
> *damm thats nice bro :0
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: THIS THE KIND OF WORK WE DO AT SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS TIJUANA


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 1 2010, 12:26 AM~17357759
> *EN EL SHOW EL DOMINGO PASADO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@May 15 2010, 04:31 PM~17500044
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Q vo
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider

TTT


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 15 2010, 08:55 PM~17502152
> *Q vo
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



NO MUCHO AKI NOMAS SE MIRA KE ESTUVO BUENO EL SHOW!!! SALUDOS!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@May 24 2010, 05:30 PM~17590524
> *NO MUCHO AKI NOMAS SE MIRA KE ESTUVO BUENO EL SHOW!!! SALUDOS!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## cadifornia

I just got some work done from Victor at SouthSide Customs in TJ. Check out the before and after flicks... This cat is legit. Good dude to do business with and their customs shop in TJ does it all. Ill post pics of my trim and rockers after i get it done from SouthSide Customs. (SMASHES PRICES U WOULD GET HERE IN THE STATES. QUALITY AINT THAT BAD AT ALL - IM SATISFIED :biggrin: FOR THE PRICE CONSIDERING I WOULD HAVE TO CUT OFF AN ARM AND A LEG TO GET THE WORK DONE HERE IN THE STATES.) 

BEFORE:









































AFTER:



































































I GOT MY GRILL DONE THERE TOO...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TNX HOMIE GIVE ME A CALL IF YOU NEED SOME THING :thumbsup: HOPE WE CAN DO MORE BUSINESS


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

THIS IS MORE OF MY WORK


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

BEFORE







AFTER







SHEET METAL WORK ON THE BODY OF A 62 IMPALA


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

CASI LISTO EL MONTECARLO SS


----------



## big nuts

:thumbsup: QUE ONDA VICTOR SALUDO A TI Y TU GENTE !! :wave:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

southside customs to the top hey victor call me


----------



## Mr. J76

How much you charge to chrome the whole front suspension for a 75 chevy caprice?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 31 2010, 12:13 AM~17651456
> *:thumbsup: QUE ONDA VICTOR SALUDO A TI Y TU GENTE !!  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: que honda spike :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 31 2010, 01:18 AM~17651714
> *southside customs to the top hey victor call me
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SowlowsC.C.

aver q dia les caijo por aya *members* Only Car Club Oceanside Califas :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Jun 2 2010, 10:14 PM~17681278
> *aver q dia les caijo por aya members Only Car Club Oceanside Califas :biggrin:
> *


  :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C.

*QUE ONDAS SOUTH SIDE CUSTOMS HEY TENGO DOS BUMPERS DE UN CHEVY FLEETLINE 49 LO TENGO EN LA LIBERTAD QUIERO CROMARLOS Y NESESITO UN PRECIO CARNALITO MANDAME UN MENSAGE*....


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Jun 5 2010, 01:58 PM~17703622
> *QUE ONDAS SOUTH SIDE CUSTOMS HEY TENGO DOS BUMPERS DE UN CHEVY FLEETLINE 49 LO TENGO EN LA LIBERTAD QUIERO CROMARLOS Y NESESITO UN PRECIO CARNALITO MANDAME UN MENSAGE....
> *


----------



## weatmaster

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jun 5 2010, 11:07 PM~17706750
> *TTT
> *


----------



## 1downkat

Hey homie how much to chrome my 64 impala uppers,lowers,spinals off a cutty, front linkage, tranny crossmember, and power steering box?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2010, 06:29 AM~17714914
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: Q HONDA HAPPY


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 6 2010, 10:07 PM~17713735
> *Hey homie how much to chrome my 64 impala uppers,lowers,spinals off a cutty, front linkage, tranny crossmember, and power steering box?
> *



Alos need to know on my front bumpers, back bumpers, and motor mounts. Price please? shipped to 95316


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 7 2010, 01:01 PM~17718543
> *Alos need to know on my front bumpers, back bumpers, and motor mounts. Price please? shipped to 95316
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 7 2010, 10:41 PM~17723998
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


PM SEND


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

las fotos del show del domingo


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

este es el carro de mi compa el Gerry de Guadalajara


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jun 15 2010, 10:44 PM~17800216
> *este es el carro de mi compa el Gerry de Guadalajara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jun 15 2010, 09:44 PM~17800216
> *este es el carro de mi compa el Gerry de Guadalajara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


y desde aya c vino en el ??? o lo kompro ahora esta vez pa llevarselo pa lla ???


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jun 17 2010, 07:44 PM~17819527
> *y desde aya c vino en el ??? o lo kompro ahora esta vez pa llevarselo pa lla ???
> *


no vive en LOS ANGELES Y GUADALAJARA :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

:wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ESTE ES EL INTERIOR DEL MONTECARLO


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 17 2010, 10:28 PM~17821226
> *:wave:
> *


Q HONDA LUEGO TE MARCO PARA UN TRABAJO


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS NEW PROJECT 59 IMPALA" EL CAPORAL "


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

g[/img]








[/quote]


men !!!!got to love that sticker !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> g[/img]


men !!!!got to love that sticker !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

62 FRAME I AM WORKING ON


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jun 17 2010, 09:28 PM~17821214
> *no vive en LOS ANGELES Y GUADALAJARA :biggrin:
> *


a orale jajaja


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SOME NEW PHOTOS OF THE 59


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SOME PHOTOS OF MY HOMIE LUCIO LOPEZ FROM SAN DIEGO THIS IS HES 62 IMPALA


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jun 19 2010, 10:29 PM~17836122
> *62 FRAME I AM WORKING ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS THE FRAME FOR THIS 62 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HOW LONG TO GET A REGAL RADIATOR SUPPORT ??? LMK


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 23 2010, 07:13 AM~17864390
> *HOW LONG TO GET A REGAL RADIATOR SUPPORT ??? LMK
> *


2 or 3 weeks


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

CALL ME UP HOMIE , I WANNA DO SOME BUISNESS...951 941 1666


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 25 2010, 02:30 AM~17883213
> *CALL ME UP HOMIE , I WANNA DO SOME BUISNESS...951 941 1666
> *


i will call you on the morning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

working hard to finish my homies 62 impala


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

this some of he work we do at southside customs


----------



## 619lowrider

ta kedando shilo el impalon de tu kompa de sd :biggrin: oye ya levante unos espejos de camaro como los k trae tu monte ss pa ponerselos a mi camino , pero yo los pele con remover y los puli bien machin ja ja  kedaron 2-3


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jun 29 2010, 04:41 PM~17919759
> *ta kedando shilo el impalon de tu kompa de sd  :biggrin:  oye ya levante unos espejos de camaro como los k trae tu monte ss pa ponerselos a mi camino , pero yo los pele con remover y los puli bien machin ja ja    kedaron 2-3
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

* Props,homie......nice work....* :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jul 3 2010, 10:13 AM~17952552
> *  Props,homie......nice work.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: tnx


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

of the work i am doing


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

this is some of the sheet metal work we do hand made





















this is part of the floor of a 59 impala i am working on


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jul 11 2010, 01:46 PM~18017716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lo bueno ke le kitaron el NIGGAHULK del cofre asi lece mejor el cutlass


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jul 11 2010, 12:44 PM~18017699
> *this is some of the sheet metal work we do hand made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is part of the floor of a 59 impala i am working on
> *


nice work vic TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Jul 12 2010, 05:25 PM~18028508
> *lo bueno ke le kitaron el NIGGAHULK del cofre asi lece mejor el cutlass
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jul 12 2010, 08:56 PM~18030841
> *nice work vic TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: tnx


----------



## Ru-Nutty

Do you guys sell Hydraulic kits there or would I have to bring them for you to install? If yes, how much for a 3 pump set up, installation and a fully wrapped frame? Thanks...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

pm send


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## 619lowrider

ya estan pulidos :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

this is my duallys motor i am working on







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

after the show in TIJUANA


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

1959 apache truck i am working on


----------



## DETONATER

TTT


----------



## 619lowrider

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 25 2010, 05:29 PM~18138042
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## big $uge




----------



## DETONATER

Thanks for hooking up my bumpers.. They look great! :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 28 2010, 01:01 PM~18164554
> *Thanks for hooking up my bumpers.. They look great!  :thumbsup:
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Jul 28 2010, 11:15 AM~18163665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will be there


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 1 2009, 08:05 PM~15531667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :wow:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 10:42 PM~18134325
> *after the show in TIJUANA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



te digo ke bien se mira ese sticker !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

no tienes fotos de el show de el 18 july en la revolucion>>>??????


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Jul 31 2010, 05:46 PM~18195340
> *te digo ke bien se mira ese sticker !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> no tienes fotos de el show de el 18 july en la revolucion>>>??????
> *


 :wave: no fuimos a ese show pero el prox domingo vamos al show de Ensenada :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jul 31 2010, 10:46 PM~18197274
> *:wave:  no fuimos a ese show pero el prox domingo vamos al show de Ensenada  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Aug 2 2010, 07:07 PM~18211116
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

more of the work on the 59 impala hand made glove comparment





















and more :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

here is a 1959 apache i am working on


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jul 31 2010, 10:46 PM~18197274
> *:wave:  no fuimos a ese show pero el prox domingo vamos al show de Ensenada  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



OOOOOOO!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## JR.70IMPALA.SD

wuz up dogg


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by JR.70IMPALA.SD_@Aug 5 2010, 06:13 PM~18239671
> *wuz up dogg
> *


 :wave:


----------



## novita62

que nunca jugaste con carritos cuando eras ninio???? 
por que tienes que desvaratar todos los carros y volverlos a hacer :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Aug 6 2010, 08:52 PM~18249439
> *que nunca jugaste con carritos cuando eras ninio????
> por que tienes que desvaratar todos los carros y volverlos a hacer  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Aug 6 2010, 09:52 PM~18249439
> *que nunca jugaste con carritos cuando eras ninio????
> por que tienes que desvaratar todos los carros y volverlos a hacer  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


esque me gustan los rompecabezas














:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.mayhem

ases buen jale bro, ya cuantos anos tienes en esto??


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Tengo casi 10 anos con mi taller :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2010, 11:25 AM~18257259
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## JR.70IMPALA.SD

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Aug 6 2010, 05:14 PM~18247950
> *:wave:
> *


cual es el video en you tube


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by JR.70IMPALA.SD_@Aug 11 2010, 12:00 AM~18282177
> *cual es el video en you tube
> *


southside customs tijuana southside tijuana en la walmart


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

the apache its ready to paint and tthe frame its ready with the motor




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Aug 14 2010, 09:38 PM~18311532
> *the apache its ready to paint and tthe frame its ready with the motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Aug 15 2010, 05:08 PM~18315786
> *:0
> *


   :wave: :wave:


----------



## ShortRound

is the wagon coming out for the straight game picnic this sunday?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Aug 17 2010, 08:44 PM~18338212
> *is the wagon coming out for the straight game picnic this sunday?
> *


yes the wagon its ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ShortRound

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Aug 17 2010, 09:30 PM~18339505
> *yes the wagon its ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



CANT WAIT TO SEE IT LOOKS TIGHT.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664

www.youtube.com majestics picnic2010.wmv


----------



## streetrider

:thumbsup: * I like the way you putting it down, homie......
nice work & details......how hard is it to get cars to you in TJ?*


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

i am located 10 min from the border


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Aug 21 2010, 12:55 AM~18367562
> *:thumbsup:  I like the way you putting it down, homie......
> nice work & details......how hard is it to get cars to you in TJ?
> *


you need to have your car register under your name


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

some up dates of the 59 apache


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

this is some thing diferent its a bear metal project car


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

this are some photos of EL CHICANO 63 IMPALA


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by JR.70IMPALA.SD_@Aug 5 2010, 06:13 PM~18239671
> *wuz up dogg
> *


sup homie are you ready  














:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

que onda bro  como cuanto sale un tanke cromado no hay bronca que sea usado :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 24 2010, 01:38 PM~18394543
> *que onda bro   como cuanto sale un tanke cromado no hay bronca que sea usado  :biggrin:
> *


$220 para un g body


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg

What up Homie!!!!! Oye me llegaron las partes este jueves pasado!!! They look 

badass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Thanks for the work and I'll be hittin you up real soon on some more stuff


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Aug 24 2010, 02:58 PM~18395240
> *What up Homie!!!!! Oye me llegaron las partes este jueves pasado!!! They look
> 
> badass bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Thanks for the work and I'll be hittin you up real soon on some more stuff
> *


   que bueno que te gustaron dejame saver si ocupas algo mas


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO bro mira lo que me encontre :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Members64

Q VO VICTOR ME DIO GUSTO CONOCERTE PERSONALMENTE HOY EN TU SHOP ......PROXIMEMENTE TE VOY A LLEVAR TRABAJO ....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.....GENARO.MEMBERS ONLY CAR CLUB


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Aug 27 2010, 07:04 PM~18424087
> *Q VO VICTOR ME DIO GUSTO CONOCERTE PERSONALMENTE HOY EN TU SHOP ......PROXIMEMENTE TE VOY A LLEVAR TRABAJO  ....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.....GENARO.MEMBERS ONLY CAR CLUB
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 1 2009, 08:02 PM~15531631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 3 2009, 01:27 AM~15546335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this  is our street hopper
> *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Aug 31 2010, 06:40 PM~18454795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pon fotos como se ve completo ya que lo pulan man...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
haber como brilla


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

air bags :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> SE MIRA BIEN LA APACHE KE COMO SE LLAMA EL COLOR KE USASTES>?? VICTOR!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> SE MIRA BIEN LA APACHE KE COMO SE LLAMA EL COLOR KE USASTES>?? VICTOR!!
> 
> 
> 
> El lunes te paso elk code cuando este en el shop  :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

here is my DUALLY at the show


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

some more pics of today's show here in TJ


----------



## 64segura

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

El lunes te paso elk code cuando este en el shop  :biggrin:
[/quote]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> El lunes te paso elk code cuando este en el shop  :biggrin:


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
te lo doy de suguro en la morning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

$240 plus shipping and core


----------



## 619lowrider

komo kuanto me sale k me kromes las orkillas de mi kamino son de g-body apenas las ando extendiendo


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Sep 15 2010, 09:28 PM~18579976
> *komo kuanto me sale k me kromes las orkillas de mi kamino son de g-body apenas las ando extendiendo
> *


$240 moldeadasy cromadas


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Sep 16 2010, 03:07 PM~18585462
> *$240 moldeadasy cromadas
> *


y si ya las llevo moldeadas kuanto me sale entonces ????


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Sep 16 2010, 05:07 PM~18585462
> *$240 moldeadasy cromadas
> *


 :0 :0 no esta mal el precio


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 64segura_@Sep 7 2010, 03:00 PM~18508166
> *:biggrin:
> *


HOMIE YOUR PARTS ARE READY


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## 64segura

dam homie they look nice c u on sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 64segura_@Sep 18 2010, 09:10 AM~18597691
> *dam homie they look nice c u on sunday  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 619lowrider

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Sep 23 2010, 09:16 AM~18642096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0 

i need one of this 4 my ranfla lol


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Sep 23 2010, 11:16 AM~18642096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.SICK_T_3

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 1 2009, 07:03 PM~15531104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey homie tengo un fairline 500 del 57 ke nececita pintura (original )es de mi tio alla en cali, puedes mandarme un precio mas o menos de cuanto cobran por un trabajo original y el pre cio por re cromar los bumpers gracias bro marco


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by MR.SICK_T_3_@Sep 25 2010, 04:58 AM~18657948
> *hey homie tengo un fairline 500 del 57 ke nececita pintura (original )es de mi tio alla en  cali, puedes mandarme un precio mas o menos de cuanto cobran  por un trabajo original y el pre cio por re cromar los bumpers  gracias bro  marco
> *


ME PUEDES MANDAR UNAS FOTOS


----------



## MR.SICK_T_3

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Sep 27 2010, 10:48 AM~18672663
> *ME PUEDES MANDAR UNAS FOTOS
> *



Hey bro. Mi tio va a pasar el. Sabado por alli ya le di tunumero y la direccion gracias. Oye y para mi. Impalanecesito
Todo el chromo del chassis el undercarriage tienes todo por kit para mejor preciotu sabes. 
Mi impala es 63 dame precio con. Y sin core. Sale gracias homie. MarcO


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: que onda :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by MR.SICK_T_3_@Sep 27 2010, 11:34 AM~18673007
> *Hey bro.  Mi tio va a pasar el. Sabado por alli ya le di tunumero y la direccion gracias.  Oye y para mi. Impalanecesito
> Todo el chromo del chassis el undercarriage tienes todo por kit para mejor preciotu sabes.
> Mi impala es 63 dame precio con. Y sin core. Sale gracias homie.  MarcO
> *


me van a traer todo lo de 63 a buem precio no lo van a usar


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 28 2010, 08:23 AM~18680618
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: que onda :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que honda cuando va haber un hop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## DETONATER

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 2 2010, 07:24 PM~18720971
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## DEREK BIGM




----------



## 619lowrider

oye komo kuanto sale cromar las dos bisagras del cofre de mi carro y mi defensa delantera sin topes ???


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Oct 10 2010, 10:11 PM~18780491
> *oye komo kuanto sale cromar las dos bisagras del cofre de mi  carro y mi defensa delantera sin topes ???
> *


la defensa sale en $180 las visagras $120 pr


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Oct 13 2010, 09:53 PM~18806801
> *la defensa sale en $180 las visagras $120 pr
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: arre men ! necesito ir juntando lana ,pa k se haga la mashaka


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

CAR SHOW IN TJ


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

64 RAG WE ARE GOING TO START WORKING ON THIS WEEK I WILL POST SOME PICS OF THE WORK WE ARE DOING


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Oct 17 2010, 07:42 PM~18837266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 RAG WE ARE GOING TO START WORKING ON THIS WEEK I WILL POST SOME PICS OF THE WORK WE ARE DOING
> *



nice rag , who is the owner ??? :cheesy:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

this going to be the set up on a 41 chevy


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

my new project 62 impala SS its going to be ready for next year


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Oct 17 2010, 10:12 PM~18838280
> *nice rag , who is the owner ??? :cheesy:
> *


esde un compa


----------



## 64segura

:wave: que onda victor,,cuando enpesamos mi carro??? :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Oct 20 2010, 04:53 PM~18863044
> *this going to be the set up on a 41 chevy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


se ve chilo wey


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 20 2010, 06:26 PM~18865298
> *se ve chilo wey
> *


x2 :0


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: que honda compas andan perdidos


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 64segura_@Oct 20 2010, 05:12 PM~18863793
> *:wave: que onda victor,,cuando enpesamos mi carro???  :biggrin:
> *


i am ready dog let me now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem

quote=SouthSideCustoms,Oct 20 2010, 03:04 PM~18863144]










Muy Bien!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Oct 21 2010, 10:43 PM~18876999
> *quote=SouthSideCustoms,Oct 20 2010, 03:04 PM~18863144]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muy Bien!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## javib760

POSTIN FOR A HOMIES CLUB


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 25 2010, 05:12 PM~18905646
> *POSTIN FOR A HOMIES CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## DETONATER

Sup Victor.. :biggrin:


----------



## novita62




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 1 2010, 09:08 PM~18963366
> *Sup Victor.. :biggrin:
> *


sup homie :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Nov 2 2010, 02:13 AM~18965142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


E PERDIDO LA CUENTA DE LOS AÑOS KE TENIA SIN VER ESTA BOMBA
AUN LUCE A TODA MADRE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ESTAVA GUARDADA DESDE EL 2003 Y LA SAQUE POR QUE MI JEFE YA QUERIA SU CARRO


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Nov 3 2010, 07:35 AM~18974626
> *E PERDIDO LA CUENTA DE LOS AÑOS KE TENIA SIN VER ESTA BOMBA
> AUN LUCE A TODA MADRE.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



pues si esta perrona :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez

tengo una revista street low en donde sale esa bombita


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 3 2010, 07:10 PM~18979848
> *ESTAVA GUARDADA DESDE EL 2003  Y LA SAQUE  POR QUE MI JEFE YA QUERIA SU CARRO
> *



ooo es tuya !!!! esta perrona !!! so what up victor mucho jale>>?????


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Nov 4 2010, 10:11 AM~18984052
> *ooo es tuya !!!! esta perrona !!! so what up victor mucho jale>>?????
> *


si tenia mucho de jale el 41 es de mi jefe se la acavo de terminar de el set up aqui estamos preparandonos para new years


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 3 2010, 08:19 PM~18979929
> *tengo una revista street low en donde sale esa bombita
> *


te encargo las fotos


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 4 2010, 10:12 AM~18984525
> *si un chingo de jale el 41 es de mi jefe se la acavo de terminar de el set up aqui estamos preparandonos para new years
> *


allright jhonny ya le movio ala wagon y la va a sacar para el sports arena !!! si vas hai miraras ke tal le kedo !! (street low magazine show)


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Nov 4 2010, 05:11 PM~18987252
> *allright  jhonny ya le movio ala wagon y la va a sacar para el sports arena !!! si vas hai miraras ke tal le kedo !! (street low magazine show)
> *


esta bien creo que si vamos a ir


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

chevy apache 1959


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

here is the video of the wagon last sunday show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KPNaRP_4SI


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

IMPALA A ARMS CHROME MOLDED AND REINFORCED PLUS CORE AND SHIPPING I HAVE THIS READY


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 13 2010, 09:25 AM~19058671
> *IMPALA  A ARMS CHROME MOLDED AND REINFORCED  PLUS CORE AND SHIPPING I HAVE THIS READY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

drive shaft 9 inch yoke chrome and made $330


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 25 2010, 07:12 PM~19165336
> *drive shaft 9 inch yoke chrome and made $330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the length driveshaft compressed


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

I can make it any size 9 wnches short


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## montecarlo1987ls

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 26 2010, 11:27 AM~19168763
> *I can make it any size 9 wnches short
> *


does it have the spring that goes with it are do you have to weld the nut to the back of tranny tail shaft to hold it on


----------



## rgarcia15928

UPDATED RULES ARE SET FOR THE UNITED DREAMS SHOW & HOP ON FEB 12, 2011....$3000 TOTAL IN CASH!!!


Single pump , stock lower trailing arms mounted to the Factory Location, adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arms mounts can be dropped, 10 batteries max, 40" max lock-up, center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Double pump, stock lower arms mounted to the factory location. adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped. 16 batteries max, 50" max lock-up center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Radical class is not really a set rule class. radical is anything goes single, double and triple pumps....


*Any Car that does not have the LOWER TRAILING ARM mounted to the STOCK FACTORY LOCATIONS is automatically put in the anything goes Radical class.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Nov 26 2010, 01:14 PM~19169280
> *does it have the spring that goes with it are do you have to weld the nut to the back of tranny tail shaft to hold it on
> *


yes you need to weld :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Nov 26 2010, 12:13 PM~19169022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo :wave: :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 08:34 PM~19194908
> *q-vo  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


que honda te estuve buscando el domingo


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 30 2010, 11:38 AM~19200355
> *que honda te estuve buscando el domingo
> *


estaba cuidando mi bikla no la queria dejar sola por que en el show pasado me quebraron un cuadro y un trofeo  te fui a buscar despues de los brincos pero no te encontre carnal y me puse a tomarle fotos al 41 :biggrin:  estuvieron buenos los brincos con el gabilan cuando sali del parque mire cuando estavan brincando en medio de la calle


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2010, 09:33 PM~19195853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


listos para el 1 /1/ 11


----------



## novita62




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

working on 2 impala frames


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

working on 2 impala frames


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

59 apache on daytons W/Hydros


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

no pumps , batteries and holes were made on the bed keeping it clean


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

every thing its under the bed







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

same truck how it was before


----------



## Members64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Dec 11 2010, 06:34 PM~19303358
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kikou-no

hey ke onda bro necesito una flecha telescopica 24 pulgadas cuanto la espiga


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EL NOVITA ON BLACK PRIMER


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Dec 17 2010, 07:08 PM~19356113
> *hey ke onda bro necesito una flecha telescopica 24 pulgadas cuanto la espiga
> *


PM SEND


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 18 2010, 03:38 PM~19362499
> *EL NOVITA ON BLACK PRIMER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Dec 22 2010, 07:57 PM~19398169
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Listo para new years :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

Listo para new years :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

Pues talvez no !!! salieron unos gastillos X hai.......pero aver :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 18 2010, 03:38 PM~19362499
> *EL NOVITA ON BLACK PRIMER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


orale ay la llevan ya va kedando


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider

k kolor va a ser ???


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

solo primer por ahora enhasta que pase el verano


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jan 6 2011, 11:23 AM~19521520
> *solo primer por ahora  enhasta que  pase el verano
> *


ESO SI ESTA MEDIO GACHO EL CLIMA , MEJOR EN EL VERANO Y KEDA MEJOR TIRADA LA TINTA


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

last updates on a 64 impala and a 66 rag impala


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jan 10 2011, 10:50 AM~19556180
> *last updates on a 64 impala and a 66 rag impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo bro hay te dejo algo del baul de los recuerdos :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 18 2011, 01:55 PM~19630766
> *q-vo bro hay te dejo algo del baul de los recuerdos  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ESTODO COMPA GRACIAS POE LA FOTO


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

air bags on the 66 rag impala


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jan 22 2011, 07:53 PM~19669399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


como que tienes un chingo de jale carnal :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 22 2011, 10:35 PM~19671133
> *como que tienes un chingo de jale carnal  :biggrin:
> *


si tengo mucho trabajo casi todos son proyectos grandes 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

$150 plus shipping


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo bro :wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 28 2011, 01:38 PM~19723403
> *q-vo bro  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AlphaTiger86

*Thanks Vic, I got my A-arms Today A++++++ Work, Very Fast Shipping, I Will Highly Reccommend ya to All my Friends* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Jan 29 2011, 09:12 PM~19733230
> *Thanks Vic, I got my A-arms Today A++++++ Work, Very Fast Shipping, I Will Highly Reccommend ya to All my Friends :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice  they need engraving


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Jan 29 2011, 08:12 PM~19733230
> *Thanks Vic, I got my A-arms Today A++++++ Work, Very Fast Shipping, I Will Highly Reccommend ya to All my Friends :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STL_PETEY_G

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Jan 29 2011, 10:12 PM~19733230
> *Thanks Vic, I got my A-arms Today A++++++ Work, Very Fast Shipping, I Will Highly Reccommend ya to All my Friends :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o yea homie for sure i want sum a arms done for my caddy lyke ASAP


----------



## AlphaTiger86

> _Originally posted by STL_PETEY_G_@Jan 30 2011, 09:37 AM~19736333
> *o yea homie for sure i want sum a arms done for my caddy lyke ASAP
> *


Just let Vic know that you know me and im positive he will hook you up playa


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by STL_PETEY_G_@Jan 30 2011, 09:37 AM~19736333
> *o yea homie for sure i want sum a arms done for my caddy lyke ASAP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> [/quote
> 
> cool pic of the shop !!! y se mira perrona la tranny !! victor !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> [/quote
> 
> cool pic of the shop !!! y se mira perrona la tranny !! victor !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: que honda compa como has estado hay me saludas al Jhonny
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

molded upper and lower a arms


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

1938 and 1940 packard


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Feb 5 2011, 06:38 PM~19796726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molded upper and lower a arms
> *


se miran chilas carnal


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Feb 7 2011, 06:17 PM~19811354
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que onda homie...cuanto me sale todo el 'full chrome undercarriage' de un impala 64.....ando comparando $$$$$.....a arms moldiados..tanbien


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Feb 5 2011, 10:32 AM~19794889
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: que honda compa como has estado hay me saludas al Jhonny
> *


 bien grasias !! ya dijo yo le digo !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Feb 8 2011, 09:40 AM~19817463
> *que onda homie...cuanto me sale todo el 'full chrome undercarriage' de un impala 64.....ando comparando $$$$$.....a arms moldiados..tanbien
> *


pm send


----------



## lupe

> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/quote me gusta :wow:


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jan 10 2011, 11:50 AM~19556180
> *last updates on a 64 impala and a 66 rag impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u call a 65 to 70 impala frame [a arms] if i neaded 2 by parts like top n bottom a arms, rear arms or anythink like that :dunno: :banghead: theres k frame, caprice, g body, regel n that sort of stuff :loco: :run: so what would u call 65 or 70 impala frame please help thank you :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/quote me gusta :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: :wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## og069

TTT 4 southside customs nice rides homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by og069_@Feb 11 2011, 02:12 AM~19842823
> *TTT 4 southside customs nice rides homies :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Feb 16 2011, 10:44 PM~19889718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Feb 17 2011, 01:34 PM~19894003
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


el carro k era del pepillo t acuerdas


----------



## HECTOR664

:drama: :h5:


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

any pictures of 97 town car reinforce a-arms....chrome or raw...top and bottom


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ttt


----------



## JM0NEY

how much for some chrome lower a arms for a gbody


----------



## chilango1964




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## 619lowrider

:cheesy: nice red rag :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Mar 5 2011, 12:56 AM~20019859
> *:cheesy:  nice red rag  :cheesy:
> *


x2 simon que si


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 5 2011, 12:07 AM~20019949
> *x2 simon que si
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 5 2011, 11:15 AM~20021383
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


q-vo carnal como anda la chamba :wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 5 2011, 10:20 AM~20021416
> *q-vo carnal como anda la chamba  :wave:  :wave:
> *


muy bien tengo algo detrabajo :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

56 BELAIR FRAME


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 4 2011, 10:30 PM~20019034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

se mira chilo en cromo bro


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 18 2011, 09:18 PM~20125765
> *se mira chilo en cromo bro
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 25 2011, 03:20 PM~20179534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 25 2011, 07:18 PM~20181386
> *
> *


que honda como estas mandame tu cell en un pm quiero gravar unas partes


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 28 2011, 03:22 PM~20202191
> *que honda como estas mandame tu cell en un pm quiero gravar  unas partes
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## black-rooster

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 23 2011, 12:05 AM~20158094
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Mar 30 2011, 09:31 PM~20223369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chingon   es la troka de ensenada verdad


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 1 2011, 03:37 PM~20237747
> *chingon     es la troka de ensenada verdad
> *


es de aqui de tijuana esa troka fue armada dentro de un centro de   reabilitacion


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Apr 1 2011, 04:46 PM~20237784
> *es de aqui de tijuana esa troka fue armada dentro de un centro de     reabilitacion
> *


 pues se mira chingon el set-up bro :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Apr 3 2011, 02:04 PM~20248903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ASTA KE C ANIMO EL ALFREDO :thumbsup: 
PUES SE V DE AKELLAS :thumbsup: X2


----------



## S__1

ustedes tambien venden set ups(hydro) oh solamente los instalan?


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Apr 1 2011, 03:46 PM~20237784
> *es de aqui de tijuana esa troka fue armada dentro de un centro de     reabilitacion
> *


SI ES *"LA TROKA LOKA ARREPENTIDA" *


----------



## caddyking

looks like some prison walls in the back homie. is shit that bad down there?


----------



## sureñosbluez

SE MIRA CHINGON EL 63 CARNAL  TIENES BOLSAS EN STOCK UNA AMIGA NECESITA LAS 4 BOLSAS PARA UN EL CAMINO Y TAMBIEN LAS VALVULAS PERO NO ME DIJO QUE VALVULAS SON LAS QUE NECESITA


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Apr 4 2011, 09:58 AM~20255209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like some prison walls in the back homie. is shit that bad down there?
> *


I HAVE a 59 , 62, 63, 64, a 64 rag , 56 Belair and a 47 truck that i am working on and i need to have extra protection and security on my shop


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Mar 28 2011, 09:22 PM~20206109
> *
> *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Apr 6 2011, 07:52 PM~20277124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 les falta el engraving carnal :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 9 2011, 11:44 PM~20301761
> *:0  :0 les falta el engraving carnal  :biggrin:
> *


ya se quiero empezar a hacer algo diferente para mi cuando te puedo ver


----------



## roch83

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Apr 9 2011, 11:09 PM~20301537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Va quedar chingon ese 59 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Apr 9 2011, 10:09 PM~20301537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


El caporal victor ?????


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Apr 10 2011, 05:50 PM~20305518
> *El caporal victor ?????
> *


el carro es para mi hermano mi papa quiere el caporal y mi hermano quiere el junior nose :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by roch83_@Apr 10 2011, 10:36 AM~20303564
> *Va quedar chingon ese 59  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Apr 10 2011, 10:55 AM~20303357
> *ya se quiero empezar a hacer algo diferente para mi cuando te puedo ver
> *


cuando quieras hablame para ponermos deacuerdo :biggrin:


----------



## Members64

Q vo victor mandame un pm con el precio para cromar unos hood hinges para un 65 impala


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Apr 11 2011, 09:49 PM~20316167
> *Q vo victor mandame un pm con el precio para cromar unos hood hinges para un 65 impala
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

GOOD WORK HOMIE'S


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo victor  tu 63 salio en LRM verdad


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 14 2011, 11:03 PM~20343507
> *q-vo victor   tu 63 salio en LRM verdad
> *


si en el 2002 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Members64

KE ONDA VICTOR MANDAME UNAS FOTOS DE LAS PARTES QUE TIENES PARA EL MONTE CARLO Y GRACIAS POR TENER MIS PARTES LISTAS


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Apr 25 2011, 10:38 AM~20415177
> *KE ONDA VICTOR MANDAME UNAS FOTOS DE LAS PARTES QUE TIENES PARA EL MONTE CARLO Y GRACIAS POR TENER MIS PARTES LISTAS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Members64

Wut's up victor tines la otra luz y la parrilla para el Monte Carlo ? Pm si las tines y cuanto por todo


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 3 2011, 03:52 PM~20476864
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


q-vo victor fuiste al show en puerto peñasco :wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 3 2011, 08:53 PM~20479938
> *q-vo victor fuiste al show en puerto peñasco  :wave:  :wave:
> *


no pude ir tenia mucho trabajo cuando virnes para tj tengo jale para ti


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 3 2011, 11:58 PM~20480989
> *no pude ir  tenia mucho trabajo  cuando virnes para tj tengo jale para ti
> *


la neta nose cuando podre ir para tijuana no tengo una buena ranfla para viajar  no podrias traer el jale para chicali :biggrin:


----------



## RUSSDIDDY

*YO CALL ME I HAVE THEM BATTERIES IN. AND NEED YOU TO PICK THEM ARMS UP LIKE MONDAY OR TUESDAY.*


----------



## AlphaTiger86

*Hey Vic Thanks alot for Another great deal A++++ Work, I'll send some pic's next week after I put them on*


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@May 5 2011, 05:26 PM~20492913
> *Hey Vic Thanks alot for Another great deal A++++ Work, I'll send some pic's next week after I put them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  just let me now if you need something. Tnx to you for waithing.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ttt


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 3 2011, 11:58 PM~20480989
> *no pude ir  tenia mucho trabajo  cuando virnes para tj tengo jale para ti
> *


Q-VO VICTOR TE ESTOY ESPERANDO PUES :biggrin:  TTT


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

[/quote]


shine & nice !!!

es todo victor !!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA SHOCKER

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@May 5 2011, 05:26 PM~20492913
> *Hey Vic Thanks alot for Another great deal A++++ Work, I'll send some pic's next week after I put them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats a setlike this go for a g-body with a 1 in extension


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by DA SHOCKER_@May 11 2011, 09:16 PM~20534393
> *whats a setlike this go for a g-body with a 1 in extension
> *


pm sent


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> Q-VO VICTOR TE ESTOY ESPERANDO PUES :biggrin:  TTT


te marco la prox semana he 
estado ocupado terminando unos jales haber si me doy una vuelta ha chicali 


>


shine & nice !!!

es todo victor !!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> te marco la prox semana he
> estado ocupado terminando unos jales haber si me doy una vuelta ha chicali
> 
> YA ESTAS CARNAL  MIRA PARA QUE TE ANIMES :biggrin:  PUES SI SE HACE CARNAL NECESITO LAS PARTES PULIDAS QUE NO TENGAN NADA DE CROMO O PINTURA


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: esta bien me gusto tengo que ir a verte porque no bienes al show del 29 en rosarito te puedes llevar unas cosas para para que te convenga la vuelta es que ando bien atorado con el 59 ya quiero teminar la carroceria


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 13 2011, 03:53 PM~20547227
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: esta bien me gusto tengo que ir a verte porque no bienes al show del 29 en rosarito te puedes llevar unas cosas para para que te convenga la vuelta es que ando bien atorado con el 59 ya quiero teminar la carroceria
> *


la neta no creo que pueda ir por que van a operar a mi jefita y necesito estar al pendiente por que todavia no le dan la fecha para la operacion y ademas es el mismo dia que el show de la familia :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 13 2011, 04:55 PM~20547537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


son tuyos  los vendes


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 13 2011, 02:45 PM~20547482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



shit!!! te dejaste cai victor !!!! it looks pretty straight now !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

lo tengo que armar todos las molduras y luego le quito todo para preparar para pintar lo quiero para vegas


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 13 2011, 04:06 PM~20547594
> *son tuyos   los vendes
> *


son de un compa creo que si los vende


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 14 2011, 10:42 AM~20551346
> *son de un compa creo que si los vende
> *


orale  a mi jefito le gustan los 59's el tio de mi cuñada tiene un 60 pero no lo quiere vender segun lo va a arreglar pero ya tiene un chingo yonkeado y me encontre otro sercas de mi casa pero le falta la suspencion y todo el frente y tambien es 60


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

whats up victor


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 16 2011, 12:17 AM~20560890
> *whats up victor
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

ttt se miran chido sus jales


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by 47 fleetmaster_@May 17 2011, 02:08 PM~20571845
> *ttt se miran chido sus jales
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by 47 fleetmaster_@May 17 2011, 02:08 PM~20571845
> *ttt se miran chido sus jales
> *


dijo CHIDO????? :loco:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@May 18 2011, 04:18 PM~20580124
> *dijo CHIDO?????  :loco:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@May 18 2011, 02:18 PM~20580124
> *dijo CHIDO?????  :loco:
> *


ke tiene de malo chido !!!!!!!!!!!! ??????????

chido its like bad ass !!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@May 21 2011, 05:23 PM~20600511
> *ke tiene de malo chido !!!!!!!!!!!!  ??????????
> 
> chido its like bad ass !!!
> *


pero no se dice chido se dice CHILO :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 21 2011, 05:24 PM~20600933
> *pero no se dice chido se dice CHILO  :biggrin:
> *


eso es mas al norte de mexico mas al centro ( sin albur ) y al sur de mexico disen CHIDO !!!!


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@May 21 2011, 04:23 PM~20600511
> *ke tiene de malo chido !!!!!!!!!!!!  ??????????
> 
> chido its like bad ass !!!
> *


NADA DE MALO BRO... SOLO KE AKA EN LA BAJA Y TIJUAS ESA MADRE NO PASA PERO COMO SEA EL PEDO ES ES AGARRAR CURA


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@May 21 2011, 07:37 PM~20601553
> *NADA DE MALO BRO... SOLO KE AKA EN LA BAJA Y  TIJUAS ESA MADRE  NO PASA PERO COMO SEA EL PEDO ES ES AGARRAR CURA
> *



aaaaa con razon ce la curan !!!! norte centro o sur al ultimo sige siendo mexico!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@May 21 2011, 09:37 PM~20601553
> *NADA DE MALO BRO... SOLO KE AKA EN LA BAJA Y  TIJUAS ESA MADRE  NO PASA PERO COMO SEA EL PEDO ES ES AGARRAR CURA
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@May 22 2011, 09:52 AM~20603687
> *aaaaa con razon ce la curan !!!! norte centro o sur al ultimo sige siendo mexico!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: x2


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

COMING SOON THE PUNISHER


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 23 2011, 12:14 PM~20610529
> *COMING SOON  THE  PUNISHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 SINGLE OR DOUBLE :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 23 2011, 11:14 AM~20610529
> *COMING SOON  THE  PUNISHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 jajajjajajajaaaaa......... pa' toda la bola de envidiosos ke no pegan pero como hablan :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: x2


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@May 23 2011, 03:10 PM~20611511
> *jajajjajajajaaaaa......... pa' toda la bola de envidiosos ke no pegan pero como hablan  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: x2
> *


apoco hay HATERS en tijuas :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 23 2011, 04:09 PM~20612259
> *apoco hay HATERS en tijuas  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 en todas partes compa ya saves :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 24 2011, 02:09 PM~20619167
> *en todas partes compa ya saves :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: asi es la raza carnal


----------



## AlphaTiger86

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 23 2011, 11:14 AM~20610529
> *COMING SOON  THE  PUNISHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hurry up so I can get it out here and clown on these fools :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@May 24 2011, 05:16 PM~20620746
> *Hurry up so I can get it out here and clown on these fools :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 78paco

hey wut up with the tranny??


----------



## sg90rider

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 23 2011, 10:14 AM~20610529
> *COMING SOON  THE  PUNISHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 23 2011, 11:14 AM~20610529
> *COMING SOON  THE  PUNISHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 24 2011, 11:48 PM~20623949
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 24 2011, 06:30 PM~20620834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean  le falta el engraving bro :biggrin:


----------



## black-rooster

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 25 2011, 11:55 AM~20626195
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


what up victor


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 26 2011, 04:33 PM~20635414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 andale asi algo diferente 
c va ver chingon :thumbsup: x10


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 26 2011, 05:33 PM~20635414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


estan chingones victor


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 26 2011, 04:33 PM~20635414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look good..... way...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i need a wrapped frame for a g body frame...and one for my lincion..how much pm me...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

algo que nadie trae aqui en tijuas ya saven


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 26 2011, 10:32 PM~20637755
> *algo que nadie trae  aqui en tijuas ya saven
> *


no te preocupes al rato te los copian :biggrin:  neta Victor quedaron chingones quien los muraleo


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@May 26 2011, 09:32 PM~20637755
> *algo que nadie trae  aqui en tijuas ya saven
> *



son para el castigador????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
va aver bien :thumbsup: x2


----------



## black-rooster




----------



## HECTOR664

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=595485


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ttt


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo victor como les fue en el car show


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo victor como les fue en el car show


bien quiero poner unas fotos pero todavia no le entiendo al cambio


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

SouthSideCustoms said:


> bien quiero poner unas fotos pero todavia no le entiendo al cambio


chingon, son nuevos los murales del 41 o ya los traia se mira perron solo le falta el engraving carnal ,como pusiste las fotos no entiendo los cambios


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

sureñosbluez said:


> chingon, son nuevos los murales del 41 o ya los traia se mira perron solo le falta el engraving carnal ,como pusiste las fotos no entiendo los cambios


 yo uso photo bucket :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

southsidecustoms said:


>


nice pics


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ttt :h5::h5:


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave::drama:


----------



## HECTOR664

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


ke pedo no le calleron al show de OLDIES o ke pedo??? ya c ke estaba muy lejos de con utedes:biggrin::biggrin:
aaaa.... y gracias x el paro para mi es un pedo manejar es madre:twak::run::run::runero todo salio bien:h5:


----------



## HECTOR664




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

HECTOR664 said:


> ke pedo no le calleron al show de OLDIES o ke pedo??? ya c ke estaba muy lejos de con utedes:biggrin::biggrin:
> aaaa.... y gracias x el paro para mi es un pedo manejar es madre:twak::run::run::runero todo salio bien:h5:


ya saves que cuando quieras nomas dime . y si el show estuvo bien como a 5 cuadras del shop


----------



## sureñosbluez

:drama:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## HECTOR664

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


YA NO ME TOCO VERLA ARMADA AKEL DIA KE LA ESTABAN RETOCANDO PERO EN BREVE C MIRA KE BRILLA MAS 
NADIE CREERIA KE DURO TANTOS ANOS ENCERRADA, LO BUENO KE YA LE LEVANTARON EL CASTIGO:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:wave::wave: la estoy detallando para sacarla todo el verano


----------



## sureñosbluez

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :wave::wave: la estoy detallando para sacarla todo el verano


mas asi ya esta chingona homie :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


chingon


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

price for 64 uppers and lowers a-arms boxed and ext plus chrome?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

jtheshowstoppper said:


> price for 64 uppers and lowers a-arms boxed and ext plus chrome?


pm sent


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

como la vez victor ???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmQptLqJncY


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

LOCOS4LIFE(323) said:


> como la vez victor ???
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmQptLqJncY


se mira bien :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

pues aver si sige todo bien !!! saludos !!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:h5::h5:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## novita62

:wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

novita62 said:


> :wave:


No me has hablado para ver los precios


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

que onda carnal como anda todo :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

sureñosbluez said:


> que onda carnal como anda todo :wave:


bien aqui jalando en el 59


----------



## sureñosbluez

SouthSideCustoms said:


> bien aqui jalando en el 59


chingon carnal  para mi el 59 es mas chingon de todos hasta ni el cadillac 59 le llega


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

que onda carnal de casualidad no reparas ADEL o ADEX dumps por que tengo unos ADEL originales que necesitan ser reconstruidos


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## lupe

SouthSideCustoms said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE vi la trokita in the tijuana bikefest looking good


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## novita62




----------



## big $uge

*FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEY
HOP CATAGORIES:

*_SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIED
SINGLE PUMP MODIFIED DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL
SINGLE PUMP RADICAL

_


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

how much to fully re-inforce everything (frame,a-arms,etc) n pm me a price on that plus molding everything :thumbsup:

how much to fully chrome out a 90lincoln undies


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

South side hit me with a pm to fully re enforce the frame and every thing else.... and a ticket with it being molded....


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> South side hit me with a pm to fully re enforce the frame and every thing else.... and a ticket with it being molded....


pm sent


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## lupe

buen trabajo..............:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

hey donde andas victor :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

trabajando como siempre


----------



## sureñosbluez

orale carnal el 11 de septiembre va a ver car show para que le caegas  no tendras unas air bags y unas valvulas en stock un compa de Puerto Peñasco necesita unas le voy a pasar tu cell para que te hable


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Si voy a ir al show te llevas algo de tu jale para verlo ya quiero gravar mi 63 en el shop tengo. Las partes


----------



## sureñosbluez

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Si voy a ir al show te llevas algo de tu jale para verlo ya quiero gravar mi 63 en el shop tengo. Las partes


mi jale lo vaz a ver en el MR ORANGE un cutlass de los LIFESTILE cc de aqui


----------



## theebizz

Do you sell coils 3.5 ton the white ones?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

theebizz said:


> Do you sell coils 3.5 ton the white ones?


no i dont have whites


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## caddyking

Sup Southside? Hit me up for a price to chrome 2 front wing windows and 2 rear quarter window frames from a 64-65 mustang. the worst ones are pictured. the glass will be removed and the entire frame will be disassembled. right now they are pitted and will need the full prep process.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Pm sent


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO VICTOR YA MERO ES EL SHOW LE VAZ A CAER O QUE ONDA TENGO ALGO QUE HABLAR CONTIGO


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

sureñosbluez said:


> Q-VO VICTOR YA MERO ES EL SHOW LE VAZ A CAER O QUE ONDA TENGO ALGO QUE HABLAR CONTIGO


nos vemos el domingo sin falta


----------



## sureñosbluez

SouthSideCustoms said:


> nos vemos el domingo sin falta


ya estas carnal  te hablo mi compa de puerto peñasco


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

sureñosbluez said:


> ya estas carnal  te hablo mi compa de puerto peñasco


si me hablo en la tarde :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

WHATS UP WAY WHAT NEW....:wave:


----------



## SD CHARGERS 619

LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH TO FULLY WRAP G BODY FRAME!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> WHATS UP WAY WHAT NEW....:wave:


:h5:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SD CHARGERS 619 said:


> LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH TO FULLY WRAP G BODY FRAME!


pm sent


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: QUE ONDA VICTOR :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

sureñosbluez said:


> :wave: QUE ONDA VICTOR :wave:


:wave::wave:como va la placa


----------



## sureñosbluez

YA MERO ESTA LISTA  TAMBIEN QUIERES QUE LE GRABE DONDE DICE TIJUANA, NO TE MANDO FOTO POR QUE NO TENGO CAMARA


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Si gravala por todas partes


----------



## sureñosbluez

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Si gravala por todas partes


ORALE YA ESTAS CARNAL


----------



## HECTOR664

KE PASA X AKI? :wave:
ALGUIEN VA AKERER :boink: O SE AWITAN?

KE PASA VICTOR :nicoderm:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

HECTOR664 said:


> KE PASA X AKI? :wave:
> ALGUIEN VA AKERER :boink: O SE AWITAN?
> 
> KE PASA VICTOR :nicoderm:


:h5:


----------



## KABRON

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


thats my uncles 66


----------



## HECTOR664

KABRON said:


> thats my uncles 66


NETA :drama:


----------



## HECTOR664

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :h5:


KE PASA KE HAY DE NUEVO


----------



## sureñosbluez

la placa va a estar lista para el proximo fin de semana carnal por que tuve unas broncas familiares


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

sureñosbluez said:


> la placa va a estar lista para el proximo fin de semana carnal por que tuve unas broncas familiares


me mandas unas fotos :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## HECTOR664

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


BUENA FOTO ESE


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

HECTOR664 said:


> BUENA FOTO ESE


:h5::h5::h5::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

do you do interiors?


SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> how much to fully re-inforce everything (frame,a-arms,etc) n pm me a price on that plus molding everything :thumbsup:
> 
> how much to fully chrome out a 90lincoln undies


----------



## mleyva215

i need a price on some upper lower aarms chromed an inch and a half extended


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

http://www.uniradioinforma.com/noticias/articulo78592.html#.Tp2M4oim0FE.facebook


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


ESE ES THE PUNISHER VICTOR !!????


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

si creo que lo vamos a llevar el primero


----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## BuiltNOTbought

HOw MUCH TO CROME WHOLE FRAME uppers, lowers, steering, driveshaft, spindles, calipers, rearend, trailing arms
break down and re-assemble with new ball jionts bushings,oils and bleed brakes, breakin down the axle and new seals 
and re-assemble...All bushings and ball jionts removed FOR A 1965 IMPALA just like this picture.
shoot me a pm i would drop off frame and pick up.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MY 63 NEW SETUP


----------



## novita62

el que no queria que se publicara la foto de la cajuela!!! jajaj saludos victor!!! prepara el shop para el novita!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## HECTOR664

novita62 said:


> el que no queria que se publicara la foto de la cajuela!!! jajaj saludos victor!!! prepara el shop para el novita!!!


AUN ASI PARA MUCHOS SERA SORPRESA. :thumbsup:
PERO ES UN BUEN JALE MAS DETALLADO Y LLAMATIVO :h5:
ESKE MI HOMIE LO HACE PARA KE DEJEN DE PPEOCUPARSE X EL VIZEL Y LA LETRITA :machinegun:


----------



## puroloco66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :thumbsup:


What's. Up. Victor


----------



## sureñosbluez

SouthSideCustoms said:


> MY 63 NEW SETUP


esta chingon el nuevo set-up bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

deja que termine vas ver


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo victor aqui te dejo un video a ver si te gusta  lo malo que no se mira bien el grabado y la grabe por los dos lados no mas le falta la pulida mañana lo hare


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:thumbsup: le falta pulirla mandame tu email para mandarte unas fotos del impala y la bici para que veas como estan quedando


----------



## 619lowrider

ey k onda aki andan todos ahora x lo k veo no? Jaja ya ni c meten al otro topic, alguien tendra un frente d cutlass euro x alli baraton, jaja d esos k ya no kieran dijo el otro jajajaja


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

WORKING ON MY 63 AND MAKING SOME CHANGES


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

orale aver si x aya te miro !!!


----------



## HECTOR664

ANDA CONTODO MI COMPA 
LA VENGANZA NO ES BUENA MAN....


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

HECTOR664 said:


> ANDA CONTODO MI COMPA
> LA VENGANZA NO ES BUENA MAN....


HAY QUE REPRESENTAR


----------



## sureñosbluez

SouthSideCustoms said:


> WORKING ON MY 63 AND MAKING SOME CHANGES


chingon carnal que onda listo para el domingo


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

en el show de aztlan


----------



## sureñosbluez

que onda bro felicidades en las victorias :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

sureñosbluez said:


> que onda bro felicidades en las victorias :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:gracias por la placa te la rifaste


----------



## vflores68

Q onda Victor.. El 63 esta bien chingon... Como me gustaria llevarte me 68 para k lo dejes mas o menos.. Saludos


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

TE FALTARON UNAS FOTOS DEL TABLERO VICTOR !!! HAI KE VERLO TAMBIEN !!!hno:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:wave:


LOCOS4LIFE(323) said:


> TE FALTARON UNAS FOTOS DEL TABLERO VICTOR !!! HAI KE VERLO TAMBIEN !!!hno:


:wave:


----------



## 78paco

lookin good big homie... way better mural than the last.. :thumbsup:


----------



## kilos2

THATS GREAT HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

LOCOS4LIFE(323) said:


> TE FALTARON UNAS FOTOS DEL TABLERO VICTOR !!! HAI KE VERLO TAMBIEN !!!hno:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


chinga en aki y en el monte carlo anaranjado se dejaron cai me ca se dejaron cai !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 78paco

did u get my PM


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## thomy205

I'm looking for chrome upper and lower a arms for a 1991 Lincoln towncar also a full chrome rear suspension

Pm me a price if possible


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

thomy205 said:


> I'm looking for chrome upper and lower a arms for a 1991 Lincoln towncar also a full chrome rear suspension
> 
> Pm me a price if possible


I don't have lincon parts in stock send me yours and I can have them ready in 2. Weeks


----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## HECTOR664

TTT


----------



## purolows 72 mc

can u PM me a price for front uppers and lowers control arms molded and chrome for a g-body. with core exchange. and could u PM me a pic of ur arms done up.


----------



## RAGTOWN

q vo victor


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 428903
> q vo victor


:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

READY TO GO


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MOLDED A ARMS


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## HECTOR664

SouthSideCustoms said:


> OORALEEEE......


----------



## sureñosbluez

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


chingon


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

HECTOR664 said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OORALEEEE......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sureñosbluez said:
> 
> 
> 
> chingon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
Click to expand...


----------



## sureñosbluez

que onda carnal no fuiste al car show en san luis :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

sureñosbluez said:


> que onda carnal no fuiste al car show en san luis :wave:


no estava fuera de la ciudad pero ya estoy listo paralos que siguen


----------



## sureñosbluez

SouthSideCustoms said:


> no estava fuera de la ciudad pero ya estoy listo paralos que siguen


ORALE, DE PURA CASUALIDAD NO TIENES LAS VISTITAS QUE VAN EN LOS SKIRTS SON PARA UN 64


----------



## HECTOR664

OOOOOORALE...........


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## hydrojc

How much for an adex


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

FOR SALE HERE IS THE LINK http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/328838-knock-offs-sale-dayton-zeniths-chinas.html


----------



## HECTOR664

KE ONDA HAY VENTA DE LIQUIDACION ???


----------



## 619lowrider

cuanto x 4 chips d los dayton o d los zeniths?


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

sureñosbluez said:


> :wave::wave::wave::wave:
> View attachment 450526


que honda donde encontraste esa foto :h5:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

619lowrider said:


> cuanto x 4 chips d los dayton o d los zeniths?


pm sent


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

zenith chips 2.5


----------



## 619lowrider

k onda con el 5thwheel ? Ya casi c arma?


----------



## sureñosbluez

SouthSideCustoms said:


> que honda donde encontraste esa foto :h5:


la encontré por casualidad buscando unas fotos de SAN PEDRO MÁRTIR en google, la pagina es http://alhilonegro.wordpress.com/ pero solo es esa pic de la wagon


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:thumbsup:


sureñosbluez said:


> la encontré por casualidad buscando unas fotos de SAN PEDRO MÁRTIR en google, la pagina es http://alhilonegro.wordpress.com/ pero solo es esa pic de la wagon


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave:como va el 59


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sureñosbluez

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


 chingon carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## socal760

Esta muy bien el jale que se abientan :thumbsup:. Im going to hit you up soon for a quote, necesito carroseria y pintura en un 63 Impala.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## G-body82

say bro what kind of chrome reinforced parts do u have


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


HAI VA EL CAPORAL VICTOR !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

LOCOS4LIFE(323) said:


> HAI VA EL CAPORAL VICTOR !!!! :thumbsup:


CAMBIO DE PLANES EN EL NOMBRE EL JR. 59


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

tis part of the history of southside customs back in 2007


----------



## lupe

SouthSideCustoms said:


> tis part of the history of southside customs back in 2007


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hydrojc

Bump


----------



## 73loukat

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Anymore of these 3 wing k-offs?  how much $,pm back


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## hydrojc

Did u get that box of parts? Let me know


----------



## Amahury760

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Any shows coming up in TJ


----------



## leo161

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


ese 64 fue echo aqui en mexicali por mi tio


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ESTE ES EL 59 QUE MENSIONASTE?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> ESTE ES EL 59 QUE MENSIONASTE?


si este es hay va ya lo quiero terminar


----------



## 1SEXY80

EXCANDALOW said:


> ESTE ES EL 59 QUE MENSIONASTE?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> si este es hay va ya lo quiero terminar


asi estoy yo con el pinche 57
ya lo quiero terminar pero el tiemp no me alcanse!!


----------



## sg90rider

Straight game picnic next sunday aug 26 you should make out there homie


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## king of g body's

que onda victor es happy como as estado??


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


OTRO TUYO?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> asi estoy yo con el pinche 57
> ya lo quiero terminar pero el tiemp no me alcanse!!


 lo qque falta es tiempo 



EXCANDALOW said:


> OTRO TUYO?


 es de un cliente se lo estoy haciendo


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

king of g body's said:


> que onda victor es happy como as estado??


 que onda happy cuando vienes al shop :h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> lo qque falta es tiempo
> 
> es de un cliente se lo estoy haciendo


:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

back from the LA SUPER SHOW representing the shop and the club


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

1st place mild custom bomb truck 3rd place best of show bomb truck and best hydraulics on bomb truck LA TIA JUANA 47 CHEVY BOMB TRUCK


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

1ST PLACE 16 INCH FULL CUSTOM BIKE 3RD PLACE BEST OF SHOW BIKE EL DIA DE LOS MUERTOS


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


is this you homie in front!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> is this you homie in front!!


yes thats me and my trey


----------



## leo161

y el 64 cafe combertible que ganoo?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> yes thats me and my trey


orale bueno ponerle cara al nombre!!


----------



## HECTOR664

SouthSideCustoms said:


> back from the LA SUPER SHOW representing the shop and the club


ALCHINGASOOOOO....... HOMIE AHI NOMAS PA'LAS COCAS NO SOLO PARA CALLAR PERROS KE LADRAN SI NO REPRESENTANDO TIJUAS Y TODA BAJA CALIFAS
(- ME IMAGINO KE AKI NO TOMARON EN CUENTA LO DEL BIZEL JAJAJAJAAAA.................. COMO EN ROS.FEST.2011.)
PUES FELICIDADES KE BIEN MERECIDO LO TIENES MAN ES LA RECOMPENSA DEL ESFUERZO EL TRABAJO Y EL TIEMPO SALUDO PARA TI Y TU KLIKA KE TE ACOMPANO


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

@ Las Vegas super show.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

My son bike @ la gente super show


----------



## king of g body's

:wave:


----------



## implala66

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## sureñosbluez

que onda carnal :wave:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

how much to re chrome my front suspension on a 1949 chevy trokita?


----------



## Bizarnic3

que onda victor, its bizar


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Bizarnic3 said:


> que onda victor, its bizar


 que onda loko :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Mr.lincoln

sup southside!!.wanted to know if u know of any lowrider bikes/trikes for sale around tijuana.....creo que voy para la baja en deciembre y quiero comprar una si ay de venta....o partes para bikes??


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

my friend olivo working on some murals on my kids bike here's some of his work we have good prices


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## hydrojc

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Hey Southside! 
If i need a set of those skinny rams used on springer forks on juiced cycles would you be able to help me out?


----------



## Members64

TTT KE ONDA VICTOR KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ESE


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## MYERS60

:drama:


SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE

:thumbsup: TTT Q-VOLE Cachanillas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## HECTOR664

KE ONDA CARNAL NO HAY ACCION O KE????


----------



## MYERS60

Mas o meno cuanto para pintar, tapisar, cromar, un 60 impala. Basecoat clear coat. Corona cream. Orijinal copper interior. Pintar el frame tambien.


----------



## 96cadilac

How much for batteries


----------



## shystie69

FIRME TRABAJO HOMIE


----------



## MR.SKAMS

shystie69 said:


> FIRME TRABAJO HOMIE


Simon que Si carnal!!!


----------



## tbryson

SouthSideCustoms said:


> we do chrome ,paint ,molded frames, a arms ,lock ups ,complete restoration, air bags,parts ,g body parts


I see allot of guys are pleased with your work. Do you do total car repaint. I have a 1959 Rambler wagon that is getting lowered and restored. I need minor body work, paint ( a really good paint job - 2 stage if possible) two tone and also some chrome work/trim cleaning. 

I also need upholstery redone. 

Can you help?

Also, do you deliver in San Diego?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

TTT


----------



## fool2

do they have a facebook?


----------

